# Help, what's this in my leaf?



## southernbelle (Jul 11, 2022)

This is Phrag. Living Fire (3N) 'Kernersville' purchased this past spring. It has developed speckled black spots mostly on old growth, but also on some new. First photo is not well focused, I apologize. Second is magnified 65 times with Carson zOrb digital microscope. Any ideas, and what do I do about it?


----------

